# We've gone and done it despite saying no more!!!



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

The weekend after Rigger went to rainbow bridge Rich said to me "Its no good life with out a shepherd in the house is too quite,Ive got to have another one, even Muffie is missing him she needs a playmate. So after much searching for a breeder we found one . He is gonna be huge, much bigger than Dillon was and definitely bigger than Rigger.Pure German pedigree excellent history of hip score, elbow score and hopefully heamophillia free ( all the male parentage is clear). We collect him on the 25 July. At the moment the breeder calls him Bramble . Rich is still trying to decide on a name.... Possibly something german and not commonly used for a dog, Otto , Shultz , Igor, then he thought of Merlin, Zuse any suggestions as Rich cannot make his mind up. Anyway when we went to see him we took some photos. I'll post the pics tomorrow, they are on the computer in the office. Lin


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Wherever we lie on the political spectrum 'a dugs a dug for aw that' 
Congrats.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Heinrich

 

Maddie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We had this problem,decided on a one syllable name ZAK,Reacts better to HEY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Our neighbours called theirs OTTO 

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which sort of cues DIESEL 

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Wolfgang, Helmut, Herman, Gustav, Konrad, Adolf 8O ok maybe not that one but it does have a certain ring.

Aw hope you gonna post some pics when you can we like a shaggy dog tail!

Greenie :lol: :lol:

Just thought of Boris as well. I like pets with silly names I have two guinea pigs called Muriel and Betty - my brother has 3 rats called, Wendy, Susan and Sonia. Makes me laff everyday.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

A mate of mine called his dog Hemming but you would need to come from the N.E. of Scotland to appreciate it.

Hey min Come here! 8)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hymler?

Burstner?

Dethlegs?

SDA


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

You forgot Adolph Greenie :roll:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

cant wait to see the pic,s love a puppy.Will he be coming our rally at helston? On subject of funny names of pets my daughters keep chickens and they all have names like mabel ,gladys and clarice.lol. :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't wait for the photos. Shouldn't look really because I am seriously broody for a puppy!
I know all the pitfalls but I still can't help it. I was like it before we said we would board an adorable 14 week old Working Cocker Spaniel called Jack :roll: 
He belongs to our neighbours who are away for just over a week. We are trying desperately hard to build an under ground bunker where we can hide him and say that he was stolen by the gypsies :lol: 

In fact it is so bad that I am researching breeders! Anyone who reads Dogs Today will have followed Manda Scott's search for the "perfect puppy". Well she has done all the legwork for me!

Trouble is I don't know if I can afford one. How much would you pay for a carefully bred puppy?

Pat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think one of our yappy shelties is named bloody thing shut up


Dave P


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I think one of our yappy shelties is named bloody thing shut up
> 
> Dave P


LOL!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We lost our Dog of 13 years earlier on this year. We too could'nt bear to be without a Dog around the house.

Name suggestions: Jürgen or Klinsmann

CHEERS


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

What's wrong with "Nick".


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks to one and all for the suggestions, "Otto" is growing on us. 
Lins yes he will be going to the rally. 
Patp looking on the web site Champ dogs prices for a pedigree are between £350 to £600 some are more than that depending on breed and gender. 
Here are the photos they were taken on Monday 6 july , he is just over 4 weeks old. We collect him next Saturday 25. Also put on a piccy of mum


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Good choice, :lol: 

Did overhear one owner calling his pet DUCKING FOG or something like that. :lol: 

tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Otto is lovely Lin. We had a lovely GSD called Otto. Broke my heart when he went  .


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Her indoors always said no more dogs.Daugter announced that she and hubby are immigrating to Australia and would need to find a home for the pug,hes going nowhere says she,Ill take him.Thats him in my avatar.Woman,never understand them.John.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

From being a toddler i wanted a shepherd.
Only been bitten by two dogs.. both shepherds!
In the last 35 years we have had shelties and rough collies several were rescue dogs.
They have been

Shelties: Lassie, Sammie, currently Barnie and Beautie (twins of 13 years)
Charlie and Alfie (3 years rescue dogs)
Rough collies Laddie, Toya(rescue),Maddie(rescue) currently Rubbie of 4 years
Margaret also looks after daughters Huskies Mya and Storm every day.

Expensive job in kennels whe we go away.

Huskies are great , they do not bark

Dave P


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks lovely - I wants one.

Dave - you should warn them about Huskies "singing" !


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw how cute is he.................I bet you can't wait to get him now.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave I mentioned Adolph in my post read it again! He looks gorgeous - big feet to grow into too!

I have Harvey as my desktop pic I have forgotten who it he belongs to but in my section at work they say hello harvey when I switch on the pc! He is lovely.

I love Dobermans I think Dachshunds are the same but with no legs!

Greenie


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Puppy picture is soooo cute. What is German for dog - I've no idea - Would it be suitable as a dog's name? 

Off topic - re chickens: a friend of ours had a pet chicken called tikka and another called balti!

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks a lovely pup, and mum looks a good shape and size too.

Take lots of photos and video. I was just looking at some video I took of our Tess some months ago. I must find the video camera again.

Congratulations!

Gerald


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dave P - Having worked with animals for years the only time I've been bitten (apart from cats!) is by a Chihuahua 8O 
GSD's are fine, like most dogs, if they are raised right. Plenty of socialisation that's the key. My Otto grew up in a busy household, went out and about as a puppy, met lots of different people and dogs. He was so gentle. Hopeless guard dog :roll: 

Pat


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We have a Harvey, a dobe pup who is not so pup anymore...will have to post some updates... lovely looking little pupster there...lots of fur!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*We've gone and done it despite saying no more!!! He's home*

Well today we collect Otto. He was checked over and weighed in the week.He is 12lbs, the biggest of the litter and rearing to go  
Will post pic's when settled. :multi: .


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My friend has a goat called Flymo


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We got dog years ago off a chap in RAF who had just returned from abroad,can't remember where  but the dog was called LACEY 8) 
He was a cross but lovely...still miss him  look forward to pics..


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

oh cat next door is called cooking fat  I think :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: We've gone and done it despite saying no more!!! He's ho*



lindyloot said:


> Well today we collect Otto. He was checked over and weighed in the week.He is 12lbs, the biggest of the litter and rearing to go
> Will post pic's when settled. :multi: .


How is the new baby ? I bet he has had lots of attention today.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

All german names i can think of with meanings will do alaphabetically:

Alarick - noble leader also Aldrick - noble friend
Hanz - gift from god
Kolby -dark hair
Leon - (can't remember what that means! lol!)
Wolfrik - leader of wolves

Beauty though! Looks like 'Mr T' - he was a neighbours one when I was a child, he was an abnormally large sable who took up the whole of his volvo estate with the seats down, and had paws which used to take up both my hands! The things you remember!

I do know what you mean though - that silence is horrid. I swore after Sam died that I would never get another, but few months down the line it was driving me nuts. You never realsie how much appreciate the little things like coming to greet you etc until after they have gone!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Names*



Hezbez said:


> My friend has a goat called Flymo


I know a dog called "Hotpoint". The day the dog went to his new home, the washer conked.

Russell


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck with the new pup - nothing to beat a well brought up GSD. I've had them for the last 40 years. If you're still undecided about a name, an alphabetic list of German names can be found on this link

www.adrk.de/6_namensratgeber_e.htm


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Cant beat aGSD, we have an old lab (bramble) and a GSD (macy). The GSD has ruined our lives, we used to go all over the world, nice hotels, cruises etc. The lab no problem friends would have her, the GSD hates being parted from us, wont eat, sleep. So hence the Motorhome we love it. Take the girls with us everwhere now and meet the nicest people.

Here is a picture of the trouble :-


----------

